# A Sub in Altoona,PA?



## dieselhound (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello, I am new here. There is a lot of information to be shared. I was wondering if there is work available near Altoona,PA. I have a John Deere GX335 with a snow thrower. I am willing to travel. Please let me know. You can email me at [email protected]. Thanks for taking the time to read this, Mike


----------

